# طريقة خبيثة وشائعة لسرقة الإيميل ..!!



## مورا مارون (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*طريقة خبيثة وشائعة لسرقة الإيميل ..!!*



​ هذا التحذير من  مهندس برمجيات .. والعهده عليه​ وإليكم المقال :
انتشر في الآونة الأخيرة ايميل يحمل عناوين مختلفة لشد الإنتباه ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :
والله طلع ..
أو إكتشف اسم حبيبك ..
أو جرب بنفسك ..
اوغيرها ..​ ولكن لايهم العنوان بل المحتوى هو المهم
لقد وردني عبر البريد الإلكتروني عدة رسائل من هذا القبيل وكلها تحمل نفس المحتوى
ويكون الايميل على النحو التالي :
صورة لكرة أرضية تدور
ومكتوب بالأسفل ارسل هذا الايميل إلى 15 شخص على الأقل
وبعدها اضغط على F6 وسوف يظهر لك اسم حبيبك او حبيبتك أو من تحب ..
وبطبيعة عملنا ومن خبرتنا .. كنت أتجاهل عادة هذا البريد ولكن عندما أرسله أخي لي اليوم توقفت
عنده قليلا .. وبدات أفكر بالمنطق ومن واقع الخبرة العلمية والعملية ,,, بداية بدأت أفكر أنه
من المستحيل أن يحصل مثل هذا ,, أي أن ترسل الايميل لعدة اشخاص ومن ثم يظهر لك إسم من
تحب ,, وبدأت أفكر ماهو هدف الشخص المرسل ,, او فلنقل الشخص المخترع لهذه الفكرة
الجهنمية ,,, حيث ان المرسل غالبا هو ضحية قام بتصديق هذا الإدعاء وإرسال الرسالة لتصلني
عبر البريد الإلكتروني وكنت واحد من المرسل لهم من أصل خمسة عشر شخص قام بإرسال الايميل إليهم .
فكرت ملياً بالأمر ماهو السر في مثل هذه اللعبة .. طبعا نحن تعلمنا في هندسة البرمجيات بأنه لا يوجد
سحر ولا يوجد قراءة فنجان أو كف في علم أنظمة الحوسبة الآلية ,,, كيف سيتمكن نظام معين من
معرفة اسم من تحب بمجرد أن ترسل ايميل ورد إلى بريدك الإلكتروني ,,, بدأت أحاول أن أجمع
خيوط اللعبة ولكن لم أتوصل إلى شيئ معين ,,,, فقمت على سبيل التجربة بإرسال الرسالة إلى
خمسة عشر شخصا ً كما تدعي الرسالة ,,, ولكن ليس لأستخرج اسم المحبوب ولكن لأرى ماذا
سيحصل ,,, في البداية فكرت بطريقتين مختلفتين الفكرة الأوى أن الشخص المرسل لهذا الإيميل
وصاحب الفكرة هدفه معرفة أكبر عدد من عناوين البريد الإلركتوني المستخدمة ليقوم بجمعها وعمل قائمة
بريدية مستهدفة لطبقة أو شريحة معينة من الناس ,,, والطريقة الثانية التي فكرت بها ربما يكون
أحد أساليب الإختراق ,,, فكان لا بد من التجربة حيث تعلمنا أنه لا تحكم على شيئ من باب الصدفة
بل قم بالتجربة بنفسك .,,, وقمت فعليا ً بإرسال الايميل إلى خمسة عشر شخصا ًُ ,,, ثم ضغطت
على زر F6 كما تدعي الرسالة …. ماذا حدث ؟؟؟؟ طبعا ً لم يتم إستخراج لا إسم محبوب
ولا اسم عدو ولا اسم أي صديق ,,, لم يحصل شيئ ,,, هنا توقفت وحاولت معرفة مايجري …
ووجدت المفاجأة الكبرى .​ في البداية لم ألاحظ شيئا ً ولكن عندما بدأت أمرر مؤشر الماوس على الرسالة وبالصدفة مررت مؤشر الماوس
على صورة الكرة الأرضية ماذا حصل ؟؟؟
ظهر مربع ملحوظة لونه أصفر وبه كود مشفر ,,, هذا الكود أيها الإخوة يفهمه المبرمجون وللوهلة الاولى يترآئا
للمتصفح او للمستخدم الإعتيادي أنه عبارة عن رابط للصورة ولكن الحقيقة هو ليس رابط صورة هو عبارة عن الكوكويز
الخاص بإيميلك ومشفر بتشفير ام دي فايف MD5 بمستوى تشفير 32 بت .
ولكي لا أطيل عليكم في الشرح كثيرا ً ,, فإن الكوكيز بالشرح البسيط هو عبارة عن كود تصفح مؤقت يتم
تخزينه بالسيرفر الرئيسي للمتصفح لكي يقوم بالتصفح من جهاز عميل إلى جهاز خادم ,,, ربما لن نفهم الكثير
من هذه الأمور ولكن مايهمنا هو ماذا حصل أو ماذا يحصل لو تم الحصول على الكوكيز الخاص بك اخي القارء وإختي القارئة .
لقد صعقت عندما رأيت الكوكيز الخاص بي فقمت على الفور للتأكد من صحة مايحصل وقمت بالذهاب إلى جهاز كمبيوتر
آخر وقمت بنسخ الكوكيز الذي حصلت عليه من جهازي إلى متصفح الإنترنت في الجهاز الآخر والمفاجاة الكبرى :
تم الدخول فورا الى علبة الوارد الخاصة ببريدي الإلكتروني من الجهاز الآخر دون المطالبة بأي كلمة مرور أو اسم
مستخدم ,,, النتيجة أصبح جهازين كمبيوتر يتصفحان بنفس الوقت بريدي الإلكتروني وبدون كلمة مرور .
على الفور قمت بعملية تسجيل خروج من كلى الجهازين من بريدي الإلكتروني وهنا يكمن العلاج …
إن عملية تسجيل خروج من البريد الإلكتروني تقوم بعملية مسح ملفات الكوكويز وكذلك السيشن الخاص
بالمتصفح من السيرفر الرئيسي لشركة الهوتميل أو أي شركة خادمة لأي بريد إلكتروني وإن عملية إغلاق
المتصفح من زر  X الموجود في أعلى الصفحة بالزاوية اليمنى أو اليسرى لن يفي بالغرض وبذلك لو كنت
ممن قام بإرسال هذا البريد وتصديق الخدعة أخي القارء فقم بعملية تسجيل الخروج على الفور ولا تكتفي
بإغلاق صفحة البريد من زر إغلاق .
تم إبلاغ فريق الدعم الفني لشركة مايكروسوفت ولهوتميل بالأمر  وجاري التحقق من الموضوع
وقد قامو بإبلاغي شاكرين ان ماقلته صحيحا تماما وتم التاكد من قبلهم وسوف يقومون باللازم حيال ذلك


منقوووووووووووول
​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميرسى يا مورا 
موضوع فعلا منتشر جدااااا
ربنا يباركك اختى الحبيبة
تستحقى التقييم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على التحذير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يكون معا جميعا​


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## مورا مارون (17 نوفمبر 2009)

​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميرسى يا مورا على المعلومة الهامة جدااااااااااا و انا فعلا ساعات بعمل الكويزات دى .
ميرسى يا مورا على تنبيهك الجميل المهم جدااااااااااااااااا ربنا يباركك يا مورا*​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 نوفمبر 2009)




----------

